# Crestline Windows



## redneckmi2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anybody have any thoughts regarding Crestline Windows? Menards carries them at relatively low prices compared to windows at Home Depot or Lowes. I deffinetly understand that you get what you pay for, and I don't want to put garbage on my house.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I don't know much about Crestline, but about eight or nine years ago I installed American Craftsman windows from Home Depot in my house. I didn't use any of their in stock stuff though. I ordered all of my windows with low-e argon filled glass and got the grills that are inside the panes. That makes it MUCH easier to clean! I also ordered tempered glass on both sashes of all the windows even though only seven of the thirteen required tempered glass. It wasn't that much more money and is well worth the minor increase in cost. I've been very happy with them and I did it myself for a LOT less than it would have cost me to have a window company install them. Off the top of my head I can't remember what the total cost was, but it was very reasonable and they're pretty decent windows for the money.

Just my .02.

John


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Crestline windows have been in my home for twentyfive years now. For twentyfive years I wish I had gone with Andersons or something better. My advice is to pay the extra money for a high quality window as this is a home repair you only do once in a lifetime or should have to do and there is no way out once done other than to do it all over again.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Sounds like you are upgrading (a little).
Kind of like upgrading from a Ford escort to a Ford expedition. I say for a few extra green backs... upgrade to the Cadillac Escalade!

Check out Andersen. Check out the seals compared to the crestlines. You don't want to have to replace the replacement windows ever again! lol


----------



## redneckmi2 (Jan 3, 2010)

The quality is deffinetly why I am asking the question. I purchased the house about 4 months ago and plan to stay here for a few years until I can sell it and get some property. Since "Anderson" is a big name in windows, will the name get peoples attention when selling my house? I'm trying to improve the value and marketability of the house.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

You answered your own question. Yes, a high quality window does improve home value and your satisfaction of doing the job RIGHT the first time.


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't overlook Marvin windows. I installed them over 16 yrs. ago. The sweet thing about them is that they are retro. windows. If they are standard sizes, you don't have to alter the inside or outside trim. Now mine is an older farmhouse and the window sizes were standard. You can order custom sizes for a few more $.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

I would HIGHLY recommend Andersons for many obvious reasons. ROI,sales,quality, and never wishing you spent a few $$$ more for a good window. I buy mine from C&L Ward, its on I-69 near flint. If its a DIYer job then think of it this way. The money you save in labor can go towards an upgraded window i.e. Andersons. They are the only windows in my house that show zero signs of wear,fade or problems. Marvins are good too. One other thing I did was ask to see returns, blems, or light damage ones. I got lucky and got a 2700.00 bay window for 500.00. Put a 280.00 window in my wifes garden shed for 50.00 with muttons. Good Luck


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

riverman said:


> You answered your own question. Yes, a high quality window does improve home value and your satisfaction of doing the job RIGHT the first time.


High quality windows do NOT improve home value.

If you don't believe me, show me one appraisal that mentions window quality.

That is about like the guy who thought his house was worth more because he put a high dollar toilet in.


But, homes that need replacement windows definitely do suffer in reduced value.


Many moons ago, I had an outfit put in high dollar top of the line replacement windows. Wonderful....

The installers were idiots, the seals have blown, sash springs are fried but.....those vinyl clad steel frames are still going strong. Did I mention that the outfit went out of business?

Nothing lasts forever I guess and today I am less up to replacing the windows myself than I was way back then.


My advice is to get the best that you can afford and hopefully they will give you many years of service.


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

WoW said:


> High quality windows do NOT improve home value.
> 
> If you don't believe me, show me one appraisal that mentions window quality.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed.  At best it may make the home more sellable if you get "name" windows as it can be a marketing tool.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

"But, homes that need replacement windows definitely do suffer in reduced value."

So.... replacing the old windows with replacement window WILL improve the value correct?!
As compared to selling the home with the old original windows.

Am I'm reading that right, WOW?


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Big Reds said:


> "But, homes that need replacement windows definitely do suffer in reduced value."
> 
> So.... replacing the old windows with replacement window WILL improve the value correct?!
> As compared to selling the home with the old original windows.
> ...


Yes sir, you are.


----------

